# The show was fine, but my boy is hurt.



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh and I forgot that my 5 year old got the regular blue ribbon in his lead line class and took 1st in the walk only eq class out of 3. Proud of my boy. Just feel bummed Aidan is hurt.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Dang! Sorry for the injury. Driving a trailer is an art and some will never master it.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats! But yuck, I would not put poor Aidan in the trailer with your friend again...


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

So sorry about Aidan I know how you feel about having friends trailer you. I bought a trailer a month ago because I was tired of not having reliable transportation aka friends backing out of shows! Its great now, I even make extra money trailering! I feel for you on not wanting to ruin your friendship... Nowone takes better care of your babies like YOU do! Go for the trailer! Also way to go on you SUPER MOM show victory! And of course your sons classes


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Poor Aiden. I am sorry he got hurt, but congrats to you, Aiden, and your son on showing!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I was wondering why you were talking about buying your own trailer the other day (now I know lol). I am sorry adien got hurt . I get seriously WIERD about other people trailering my horse. I have no exscuse though lol.. I just see how some people trailer and it's scary sometimes. I've seen someone pull up and OVER a curb into a gas station, it's like they were trying to miss the drive-in?!:shock:


----------



## Horseshowmom (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm with Dartanion on this one, I don't even let my hubby drive the trailer with my daughter's horses on board. My Dad taught me how to drive pulling a horse trailer by putting a raw egg in a non slip dish and had me drive around with the idea that I wasn't to break that egg. I did that several times and not once did I break the egg. I pull the trailer with the horses like I have that egg on board. I'm so sorry to hear Aiden was injured but happy to hear you had a good show day but if I were you, I'd break down and get that trailer. It's much nicer. I am currently teaching my daughter to pull the trailer so she can take herself to horse shows -- someday soon but not yet.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. Yeah we have one more show then the whole area takes about a 3 month break cuz of the heat and humidity so we'll only miss the one show then I can get the trailer  His safety is way more important. 
Horseshowmom thats a goo way to teach careful driving! May have to do that with my own children when the time comes!


----------



## Horseshowmom (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh I just realized I forgot I do put a bit of shavings in the bowl with the egg to give it cushion -- eggs are a bit more fragile than a horse but yes, it does help. It does put things into perspective -- I should try the egg thing again for me -- I probably would break it now not because I drive differently but because I'm more confident with the trailer and can drive a bit faster now. LOL I was always afraid of breaking that silly egg. But it made me think that horses have to ride back there and if you can give them the best ride then they will be happier when you get to your destination. I hope Aiden is healing up well and bummer that you'll miss the last show but when you get your own trailer you will be happier. It's nice to be able to set up the tack area with your own supplies and know they'll be there when you want them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think getting your own trailer is a great way to deal with it.

One boyfriend I had years ago refused to listen to my tips on driving my horse trailer since he had years of experience driving a car trailer and he knew all.

Then one day he was driving behind a horse trailer with the upper doors open and she was how the horses leaned around a corner. After that he took corners really easily.

Hope your boy heals quickly!


----------

